
Show HN: Simple Automated Site Scanner - djronin47
https://simple-scanner.com
======
djronin47
Hello.

I launched my MVP, [https://simple-scanner.com](https://simple-scanner.com)
this weekend.

I've formerly been a pen-tester, sys admin, and most recently a software
developer.

I've personally been hacked years ago, and so decided to build a simple,
automated service to scan sites or IPs and give the user simple reports on
possible vulnerabilities present.

First 25 signups get their first month free.

Also looking for any feedback you are willing to give.

Thanks

